# Raspberry Pi



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

Any early adopters out there?

Lots of automation possibilities with Raspberry Pi and arduino.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have one. Haven't really used it after I configured it since I only have 1 tv and its hooked up to my beastly desktop, but it is pretty fricken novel. For $40 you can stream 1080p to a tv from your network with is damn cool.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Some Homevision (home automation controller) guys are using it...

http://hv.tclcode.com/download.html

Frank


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been playing around with a Raspberry Pi for a few months now. I have it working fine as a webcam server with wifi, and am now working on giving it 3g so that I can access it over the www.
They are cheap and cheerful, but the purchase price of the Pi itself is only the start. I have also had to buy a powered USB hub with 2A power supply, keyboard and mouse (optional for Linux experts who will use ssh), monitor (had an old one lying around), wifi dongle, webcam (also had one of these lying around), plus assorted cables.
If you don't already know your way around Linux, the Pi will force you to get familiar with it. The Pi comes with a x-windows interface, but I seem to end up doing most of the setting up from the command line.
Performance is a bit pedestrian - you can surf the web with it, but in my experience you should avoid media-heavy sites and only open one page at a time. It does work fine with my webcam setup though so its just a matter of giving it tasks that it does have the power to handle, and recognising that its no powerhouse.
I bought a case for mine too, and am now looking at buying a Piface interface board and perhaps also the camera module that is now available.
A way cool toy, and I am having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't programmed on Linux since the 90s. Has it changed slot?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have one, my son has one, I don't use mine it is too limited for what I wanted to do with it and don't have the time to try and force it to do what I want.



LATTC said:


> I haven't programmed on Linux since the 90s. Has it changed slot?


Don't know I wasn't programming in the 90's. I'm not programming now.:laughing:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

LATTC said:


> I haven't programmed on Linux since the 90s. Has it changed slot?


I've been using linux since my ME crashed. I could barely use the terminal then and now I can only copy and paste someone else's stuff. Ubuntu has a good gui.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

My 16 year old is into it. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> My 16 year old is into it. Looks pretty cool.


You reproduced?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

xlink said:


> I've been using linux since my ME crashed. I could barely use the terminal then and now I can only copy and paste someone else's stuff. Ubuntu has a good gui.


I've just never had very good luck with Linux except once. I had a perfectly configured Slackware 13.37 on my desktop that was flawless, even had windows file sharing working 100%, but then I started gaming again and needed windows. The latest versions of Ubuntu I have tried are garbage.

The pi configures really easily, especially with a multimedia build like RaspBMC. It's rasping with an xbmc build and is super slick. I just wish you could watch netflix on the thing.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

xaH said:


> You reproduced?


At least twice.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Planning on building a robot with my son this winter using an Arduino. Although, this Raspberry Pi looks cool, probably be a good way to get him exposed to Linux.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is just pretty much set up to watch you tube and other video on the web.
I have a wireless remote and it works great.
I would like to get the relays that plug into the pins but just haven't gotten around to it.

My son uses his as an old school video game emulator. It's pretty cool that it is so small and can do all of that.


----------

